# Knitting Group in Florida



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group in my town and was just wondering if there are any knitting groups in North Naples, Florida. We will be spending three months there and I'll be missing my sessions with my knitting friends. It would be fun to be able to meet up with some other knitters in Florida!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Check the local library there. I'm in Hudson and they have them at the library.


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Buttons said:


> Check the local library there. I'm in Hudson and they have them at the library.


My folks went to Florida and was very close to Hudson. In fact, they went to the Hudson Beach to watch the sunsets.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I only live a block from there. That is off of Clark Street and the next one over is Sea Ranch. You can see my house form Old Dixie. Now they have a new beach Where they mines are. They are doing this in three phases. Its open now but a little expensive. Haven't been there and don't plan on going there. They want $5 per car and you cannot take your own food or drinks in there. There is no smoking either. I told hubby its a good thing we quit three years ago. How is the weather in Michigan?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Buttons said:


> I only live a block from there. That is off of Clark Street and the next one over is Sea Ranch. You can see my house form Old Dixie. Now they have a new beach Where they mines are. They are doing this in three phases. Its open now but a little expensive. Haven't been there and don't plan on going there. They want $5 per car and you cannot take your own food or drinks in there. There is no smoking either. I told hubby its a good thing we quit three years ago. How is the weather in Michigan?


We still haven't had a frost yet! I started mulching the front yard .  Sure beats raking . I have just a little to go . I'm so wanting a very mild winter .


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You should be getting it this year.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry to too far from us...we have a great group of ladies that meet on Wednesday...


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm in South Fort Myers and tried to start a group several times to no avail. My neighbor and I knit together. We're here full time. There is a group in Cape Coral but it's a long ride, especially in season. But, I've heard there is a group in Naples. Call the LYS, Knitting With Nancy. It's on route 41 on the south side of Naples. The shop owner would know. BTW, it's a lovely shop with great inventory. I moved here from Chicago and find the lack of shops and groups difficult. PM me if you want to get together while you're here.


----------



## caps and wraps (Feb 27, 2012)

We have a wonderful knitting group in Davie (Ft.Lauderdale//Hollywood area). We meet every Thursday from 10AM to noon. If you want to drive over to the east coast, we would love to have you visit. Aline......Southeast Florida Head Huggers aka Caps and Wraps


----------



## BonitaBuckeye (Apr 5, 2014)

Good Morning! I live in Bonita Springs FL and have looked for a knitting group in our area. Sadly there are none. the LYS, Knitting with Nancy, is quite far from me. Would love to start a knitting group in our area! North Naples, Bonita Springs, Estero ... let's get together!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, the lys, Knitting With Nancy holds a social knitting, no fee, on Wed. Mornings from 9-11 a.m. There is a website with newsletter. I love this store. Go there at least once a week when in Marco Island during Jan and Feb. Many great inspirational samples and yarn for every budget. Nice, helpful personnel. Great needle display.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> I belong to a knitting group in my town and was just wondering if there are any knitting groups in North Naples, Florida. We will be spending three months there and I'll be missing my sessions with my knitting friends. It would be fun to be able to meet up with some other knitters in Florida!


We are in North Port, Fl I started a knitting group about 5 years ago. We knit for Chemo patients, veterans, nursing home, children hospital and NICU at Tampa General. We are up to 45+ ladies


----------



## Imajypsee (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi there, my name is Mary, and I live in the Iona area, near Tanger Outlets. Did you know that Geez Leweez moved from Sanibel island to McGregor Blvd and that knitters meet to knit there on Saturdays year round? I don't go to the knit group because I buy just about everything online and the shop owner wants people to knit with yarn bought at the shop. I've bought some yarn there but I knit with mostly hand wash wool for charity or my family in MN...so I skip the knitting group. If you're willing to buy from http://geezleweez.com then you're good to sit and knit.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I wish they had a group here in Hudson besides the library. Its too early in the morning for me. It starts at 8 am at both library. I'm an early bird but not moving about going places.


----------



## BonitaBuckeye (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you ... I will check them out next time I am in the area.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi, I am in Lehigh Acres, near Fort Myers. Did you ever come across any knitting groups nearby? There used to be group at the library here in Lehigh but it started around 3-4pm and I am still at work then. Maybe when you come back down we can meet up then and start our own? Thanks, Joan


Lois C. said:


> I belong to a knitting group in my town and was just wondering if there are any knitting groups in North Naples, Florida. We will be spending three months there and I'll be missing my sessions with my knitting friends. It would be fun to be able to meet up with some other knitters in Florida!


----------

